# Spooky tree tutorial



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's the link to instructions and pics

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=61057

Feel free to pm me if you have any questions


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Cool project lauriebeast! I really like your idea of making the branches and trunk like hands, and your paint job is sweet! 


Now if you can make this thing about 9 ft tall......


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good How to Laurie..
looks like fun
would be cool if you could make it bigger too .. I can just imagine how long that would take.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Great job as usual LB.


----------

